# EOS R6 firmware 1.3.1 overheats with Atomos Ninja V



## Crazee (Apr 22, 2021)

Hi all, I’m new to the group here. Not sure if this has been discussed before but I would like to start a topic regarding the EOS R6 still overheats when connected to the Atomos Ninja V during video recording (firmware 1.3.1). Anyone here facing the same problem as I do? As this problem occurs, the camera just had to shut down to cool down. So I’m back to my EOS R for video shoot once again. The only sad thing is that it could only shoot at 4K 29.97. Why wouldn’t it have 4K 60 so that I still can get that little slowmo... Anyway back to the topic. R6 overheats with Ninja V, anyone? Much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## mkamelg (Apr 22, 2021)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/canon/comments/kxj2ce

Click on "View Entire Discussion (24 Comments)", and read yourself two posts from a man about nickname "Suspicious-Studio-16".


----------



## Besisika (Apr 24, 2021)

Overheat on these cameras is a difficult topic because it depends on how you use your gear. I don't have an R6, I own an R5. I can explain what I have on my R5. That could guide you in studying your R6.
I mainly use the 8K, unless I need 60fps, 120fps or crop mode.
I bought a Ninja because I thought it would be giving me a better chance, but having one more device to worry about pushed me to give up.
The Ninja itself overheat and needs a battery and its hdmi port gets loose when hot. I have to use a rubber band to keep it. As a result, I decided to give up.
On the R5, 4K regular and crop modes don't overheat. 4K60p regular doesn't overheat *. I put a star because it gives me always 29.95 time recording and since I use a ventilator (described below), I never saw that overheat sign, so I am not sure if it overheats or not. 4k60p crop overheats. 4K30 fine overheats and my favorite 8k30p overheats.
I use a ventilator in between shots. I have it turned on 10m away lying on a table and as soon as I stop shooting for a moment, even 30sec, I put the camera on top of it without removing or opening anything. I just put it on top of the ventilator. So far, I haven't had issue.
I do the same thing even when shooting using the Ninja. I simply put the camera on the ventilator every 30min or so, unless I shoot a 2h interview (just once so far) which I entirely shot in crop mode.
The ventilator I am using is below.





Honeywell HTF090BC Turbo-On-The-Go Portable Folding Fan, Black, with USB, Battery, or Electric Powered : Amazon.ca: Home


Honeywell HTF090BC Turbo-On-The-Go Portable Folding Fan, Black, with USB, Battery, or Electric Powered : Amazon.ca: Home



www.amazon.ca




Study it yourself to see if that can fit your shooting style.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Apr 24, 2021)

Crazee said:


> Hi all, I’m new to the group here. Not sure if this has been discussed before but I would like to start a topic regarding the EOS R6 still overheats when connected to the Atomos Ninja V during video recording (firmware 1.3.1). Anyone here facing the same problem as I do? As this problem occurs, the camera just had to shut down to cool down. So I’m back to my EOS R for video shoot once again. The only sad thing is that it could only shoot at 4K 29.97. Why wouldn’t it have 4K 60 so that I still can get that little slowmo... Anyway back to the topic. R6 overheats with Ninja V, anyone? Much appreciated, thanks!


Going to need a little more detail:

Resolution?

I can assume you were shooting 4K 60 because you complain that the R does not have this. - This is the most demanding mode for the R6 and will cause the camera to hit thermal protection the fastest. Should be used with that in mind
Frame Rate?

Again I can assume 60FPS - See my comment on Resolution.
How long were you recording for?

This is critical 
How are you triggering the Atomos to record?

To get the most out of the R5 and the R6 you should never trigger from the Camera
How do you have the HDMI menu setup

I run like this:




Means I can not trigger internal recording but you will also notice no thermal protection timer is displayed
It should also be noted that nothing Canon has done in terms of firmware updates has cured the R5 or the R6 of hitting thermal protection. If you or others need long form video recording the R6 and the R5 are not the best option for that in 4K 60, 4K HQ(R5) or the R5's 8K. Both cameras offer modes that do not have thermal limits but they are still limited to 29:59 before you have to hit the REC button again.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Apr 24, 2021)

@Crazee ... Quick question on the OP.

Are you saying it did not over heat prior to 1.3.1 or it did not change existing overheat limits with 1.3.1?


----------



## schiess-stand (Jul 8, 2021)

Bdbtoys said:


> @Crazee ... Quick question on the OP.
> 
> Are you saying it did not over heat prior to 1.3.1 or it did not change existing overheat limits with 1.3.1?



I have the Same Feeling with my R5 and my R6...


----------

